# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  tazebama.dll un virus trs dangereux

## elkarimi

salut,

d'abord je veux remercier car vous acceptez  mon inscription sur votre site, le sujet j'ai un problme sur un pc, j ai un virus qui s'appelle tazebama.dll
il dsactive la gestionnaire des tches, il infecte plusieurs programme, aprs j'ai format mon pc et le virus n'a pas t supprim aprs le formatage de toutes les partitions

Que faire?

----------


## erfindel

Essaye de le supprimer avec SpyBot (tu fais les mises  jour) et tu scan ton PC, ne pas oublier de faire la vaccination !

Sinon regarde si c'est fichiers existent et supprimer les !

%SystemDrive%\Documents and Settings\tazebama.dl_
%SystemDrive%\Documents and Settings\hook.dl_
%UserProfile%\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\zPharoh.exe
%SystemDrive%\Documents and Settings\tazebama.dll
%SystemDrive%\Documents and Settings\[USER NAME]\Application Data\tazebama
%SystemDrive%\Documents and Settings\[USER NAME]\Application Data\tazebama\tazebama.log
%SystemDrive%\Documents and Settings\[USER NAME]\Application Data\tazebama\zPharaoh.dat

PS : %SystemDrive% correspond  la lettre de ton lecteur  (gnralement C ::): 

Ou essaye avzec le logiciel UnHackMe

----------


## soft_balade

Bonjour tout le mode,
 Effectivement  l'infection par le virus TAZEBAMA peut  tre supprime  par un bon antivirus mis  jour; cependant reste  recuprer ou dcrypter les ducuments office word et excel crypts par TAZEBAMA, mme sur une machine propre si j'essaie d'ouvrir  un documents word rcupr dans une machine infect puis dsifecte, une erreur apparait indiquant que le format de fichier n'est pas celui qui est attendu, le document semble altr? et si je force son ouverture, rien ne ressemble au document orignal que du charabia.
 En utilisant UltraEdit je peut voir  sur tout les documents altrs la signature du virus  la fin de tout les doucuments : *TAZEBAMA.3515*.

Actuellement j'ai 7 units sous windows xp attaques par ce virus et des centaines de documents  recuperer ..

  Merci pour votre aide.

----------


## hackoofr

> Bonjour tout le mode,
>  Effectivement  l'infection par le virus TAZEBAMA peut  tre supprime  par un bon antivirus mis  jour; cependant reste  recuprer ou dcrypter les ducuments office word et excel crypts par TAZEBAMA, mme sur une machine propre si j'essaie d'ouvrir  un documents word rcupr dans une machine infect puis dsifecte, une erreur apparait indiquant que le format de fichier n'est pas celui qui est attendu, le document semble altr? et si je force son ouverture, rien ne ressemble au document orignal que du charabia.
>  En utilisant UltraEdit je peut voir  sur tout les documents altrs la signature du virus  la fin de tout les doucuments : *TAZEBAMA.3515*.
> 
> Actuellement j'ai 7 units sous windows xp attaques par ce virus et des centaines de documents  recuperer ..
> 
>   Merci pour votre aide.


 ::salut:: 
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d12...t/#post6948049

----------


## soft_balade

merci de me rediriger a la discussion deja initiee, la moitie de la solution  s'y trouve  avec l'utilitaire decryptmabezat on commence a voir le bout du tunel merci a vous

----------

